# updated 2015 order guide sport suspension and 19



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

sport suspension and 19" wheels are now available for ordering. both are $800 options

sport package now includes seats, steering wheels, 15mm ride height lower suspension, drive select, shift paddles

19" 5-arm Wing design wheels with 235/35 summer tires (req. WQB)


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

The Sport Pkg is a great value in my opinion though they could have gone with a little more aggressive drop like 20mm.
The 19s would compromise ride quality too much in my opinion. The car is small enough that 18s look ideal anyway I think.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... yet no mention of the S3. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> ... yet no mention of the S3. /QUOTE]
> 
> Indeed. Soooo close, yet so far away.


----------



## Auracon (Mar 27, 2007)

do we have a link for it??


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

well thats a bit of a game changer. Link please!?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Yeah ..interesting. $800 for sport suspension and the sport package might just make me swing back to the A3. Really need S3 pricing to start making some decisions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> sport suspension and 19" wheels are now available for ordering. both are $800 options
> 
> sport package now includes seats, steering wheels, 15mm ride height lower suspension, drive select, shift paddles
> 
> 19" 5-arm Wing design wheels with 235/35 summer tires (req. WQB)


Steering wheel is still not flat-bottom, correct? The interior really needs it or some perforated leather, it's a little too plain without it.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

*Anyone know what week number the new wheels will be an option?*

My car is scheduled for week 20, which is coming up soon. I'd love to get the 5 arm wind design wheels.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just confirmed, spoke with an audiusa rep and they said pricing is 800 for added 15mm lowered sport suspension


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Just confirmed, spoke with an audiusa rep and they said pricing is 800 for added 15mm lowered sport suspension


how much is the updated sport package now?


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> how much is the updated sport package now?


800


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Just confirmed, spoke with an audiusa rep and they said pricing is 800 for added 15mm lowered sport suspension


Can you ask that same Audi USA rep what the blue hell they're waiting on with the S3?!


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

DavidCz1992 said:


> 800


so the suspension added about $300, that's honestly not bad at all.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> so the suspension added about $300, that's honestly not bad at all.


no its actually quite good if you think about the value. Granted its not S3 suspension but at least its an effort


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

DavidCz1992 said:


> no its actually quite good if you think about the value. Granted its not S3 suspension but at least its an effort


the base car gripped pretty damn good due to the Quattro (salesguy was telling me he took a 25 mph freeway onramp at like 70 ), so i think the sport suspension should be even better. Any mention on if we are getting the flat bottom wheel? If not i'd have to get it from Canada...


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

im not 100% sure about the steering wheel but think its still standard with paddle shifters. Dont quote me on that though


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DavidCz1992 said:


> im not 100% sure about the steering wheel but think its still standard with paddle shifters. Dont quote me on that though


That's the going thought for the US at this point. Slim chance they could surprise us with the FBSW on S-line, I guess, but I wouldn't count on it...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> That's the going thought for the US at this point. Slim chance they could surprise us with the FBSW on S-line, I guess, but I wouldn't count on it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


how is that Canada gets it but not us? That makes no sense to me  . Does it cost that much extra for them to give us a flat bottomed wheel?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> how is that Canada gets it but not us? That makes no sense to me  . Does it cost that much extra for them to give us a flat bottomed wheel?


No, its an attempt to upsell you to the higher-margin S3 if you really want that wheel.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ChrisFu said:


> No, its an attempt to upsell you to the higher-margin S3 if you really want that wheel.


still though, they should be doing the same thing in Canada too...trying to upsell people on the S3 by not offering the wheel in the A3.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Speaking of s-line, is it safe to assume it's intentionally being withheld from this market? I'd likely order an A3 at this point, but there's no way I'm gonna pay $42k+ for a fluffed A3 (prestige) to get the factory side skirts and bumper. The 2.0s performance is fine for me, but it's gotta be in a decently sporty looking package.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

caliatenza said:


> how is that Canada gets it but not us? That makes no sense to me  . Does it cost that much extra for them to give us a flat bottomed wheel?


We also get S-Line and FBSW on a 2.0T Q5...(not in US)

i personally think its overkill on an non S car (esp a truck) but hey i'll take it if its offered


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

caliatenza said:


> still though, they should be doing the same thing in Canada too...trying to upsell people on the S3 by not offering the wheel in the A3.


The Canadian and US packing has always been quite different as Canada needs to "justify" its higher price....I mean......the cheapest A3 Sline 2.0T is 40k CAD and it only has features of the premium+.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> The Canadian and US packing has always been quite different as Canada needs to "justify" its higher price....I mean......the cheapest A3 Sline 2.0T is 40k CAD and it only has features of the premium+.


ah okay; hmmn yeah in that case it would make sense. How much do you think the steering wheel would be to purchase and install?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Several hundred dollars at a minimum.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> ah okay; hmmn yeah in that case it would make sense. How much do you think the steering wheel would be to purchase and install?





Dan Halen said:


> Several hundred dollars at a minimum.


More than that. 8P post facelift part, from http://www.europrice.us/

S3 Flat-Bottom Multi-Function Steering Wheel (Red, Silver)
Sporty flat-bottom wheel, S3 badged, plug and play for many models	
Starts: $749.57 each 
Retail: $925.71 each


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ChrisFu said:


> More than that. 8P post facelift part, from http://www.europrice.us/
> 
> S3 Flat-Bottom Multi-Function Steering Wheel (Red, Silver)
> Sporty flat-bottom wheel, S3 badged, plug and play for many models
> ...


oh man ....almost a grand for a steering wheel. Unless we could get a group buy from Canada, i don't think its worth it .


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

You can find flat bottom steering wheels cheaper on eBay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-A3-S3-A4-A5-TT-TTS-R8-FLAT-BOTTOM-STEERING-WHEEL-300-cash-/111231020014

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-OEM-AUD...Leather-Aluminum-Steering-Wheel-/290930113814


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

HX_Guy said:


> You can find flat bottom steering wheels cheaper on eBay...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-A3-S3-A4-A5-TT-TTS-R8-FLAT-BOTTOM-STEERING-WHEEL-300-cash-/111231020014
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-OEM-AUD...Leather-Aluminum-Steering-Wheel-/290930113814


hmmn i dunno; i'd rather see if we could do a group buy from a dealership in Canada or something.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

caliatenza said:


> hmmn i dunno; i'd rather see if we could do a group buy from a dealership in Canada or something.


Even with a group buy I doubt you can come anywhere close to those prices. I don't see an issue with the eBay wheels, I've bought a couple in the past with no issues.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

HX_Guy said:


> Even with a group buy I doubt you can come anywhere close to those prices. I don't see an issue with the eBay wheels, I've bought a couple in the past with no issues.


ah okay, well then i guess eBay could be a good option. Need to find one with the DSG paddles though, the wheel on the 2nd link didn't have it.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

caliatenza said:


> oh man ....almost a grand for a steering wheel. Unless we could get a group buy from Canada, i don't think its worth it .


if you are lucky you can re-use the airbag.

For the current A3, there is no compatible FBSW so its 1000$ + new airbag


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

DSG wheels seem to be a bit pricier at around $500 - $600.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-TTS...t-leather-steering-wheel-DSG-RS-/330956566565


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> if you are lucky you can re-use the airbag.
> 
> For the current A3, there is no compatible FBSW so its 1000$ + new airbag


yeah its probably not worth it then...i'll spend the money on suspension mods.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Those Ebay S3 stering wheels do not have the same buttons to work the MFA fyi.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

Flat-bottom steering wheels are for tracks. They are inferior on the street.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

What if any is the performance benefit of a flat bottom steering wheel? 

Seems like it would help you get in and out of the car if you are really fat.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

trueunion said:


> Those Ebay S3 stering wheels do not have the same buttons to work the MFA fyi.


True, those particular ones did not have the correct buttons, but there are some that do, like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-MFSW-Au...-steering-wheel-Audi-S-LINE-DSG-/121319904909


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

dmorrow said:


> What if any is the performance benefit of a flat bottom steering wheel?
> 
> Seems like it would help you get in and out of the car if you are really fat.


I think just the "coolness" factor, looks different, more racer? Plus helps get in and out of the car I guess.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Adds some character to an otherwise bland interior without sacrificing the minimalist look. The difference in manufacturing cost is probably almost nil. I'm sure it'll be part of package outside of the Prestige in time.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

It isn't just for looks, the FBSW feels a lot better in the hands.......it is perforated, smaller, but thicker........


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Doesn't the base GTi even have a perforated, flat-bottom wheel?


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah it's a gimmick on street cars (unless you're a very large person). Which wouldn't be that big of a deal if it weren't also a hindrance to street driving/shuffle steering. Can you still shuffle steer with a GTI wheel? Sure, but it's smoother without a flat bottom.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Chimera said:


> Adds some character to an otherwise bland interior without sacrificing the minimalist look. The difference in manufacturing cost is probably almost nil. I'm sure it'll be part of package outside of the Prestige in time.


lets hope it shows up later on in the sport package; if not, its not the end of the world.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> if you are lucky you can re-use the airbag.
> 
> For the current A3, there is no compatible FBSW so its 1000$ + new airbag


To clarify, when you say current A3 you mean 8P generation?


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

S3 pricing was out for a few weeks now. I've already ordered mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The US isn't so fortunate.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

